# Mathews Reezen 6.5 or Bowtech 82nd Airborne



## cporter03 (Sep 4, 2007)

Which would you buy? Mathews Reezen 6.5 or Bowtech 82nd Airborne?


----------



## deerstuffer (Oct 28, 2008)

I personally shoot a Mathews DXT now but plan on going to a Hoyt soon. I tell you that to try to show you that I am not a fanboy for any of them. I was at the local bow shop last week shooting various bows, and the bow guy there told me that he had sold 9 Hoyt Alpha Max's in the past 2 weeks. I had just shot the new Reezen, so I ask him how many of them he had sold and he said none. He shoots Mathews indoors but he said and I quote, "The Reezen it a good reason to buy a Bowtech". The fact is, at least locally, the Reezen, for the most part, has been a big flop. I shot the Reezen, Bowtech Admiral, and Hoyt AM 32. Two arrows out of the Reezen and I knew I didn't want it. It felt like a big U-bolt that I had just struck on the ground and could feel the vibration rippling through my arm. I personally like the Bowtech best, but decided on the Hoyt because it was $80 cheaper and they resell really well in case I change my mind. Just my 2 cents worth but don't take my word for it. Shoot 'em all and then decide. Good Luck.


----------



## buckkiller93 (Jan 20, 2009)

*bowtech*

the bowtechs lead the way like what he said the reezen is just junk never liked it way top much hand shock. if you looking at a matthews look straight at pse cause thats where the yget there designs at look at the pse x force then the matthews monster they look damn near close. the only downer on the 82nd air born is the a2a. good luck if i was you i would go with the admiral or the general from last year for bowtech if you want a small framed bow but the 82nd air born is mint and the speed..... it speaks for its self my buddy bought one not to long ago and he is shootin 60# 350 grain arrow and is getting around 315 or higher it might ever be 320


----------



## Bowtech Brother (Mar 9, 2008)

I wont put down any bow but I got a friend that shoots a 82nd airborn and loves it. You really gotta shoot for yourself and see whats more comfortable for you.


----------



## MathewsMan84 (Mar 29, 2004)

I just recently shot the Reezen and the whole line of BowTechs, i shoot a mathews outback right now and wanted to buy a new Mathews.. went to the bow shop shot the Reezen and it had to worst handshock i have ever felt. I was then advised to shot the Admiral, Captain, and 82nd by bowtech, i also shot the iceman from diamond/bowtech. I ordered the new Admiral. Good luck with your decision!


----------



## tnlandis (Dec 23, 2006)

*reezen or 82nd*



cporter03 said:


> Which would you buy? Mathews Reezen 6.5 or Bowtech 82nd Airborne?


i guess both. been waiting what seems like forever for my reezen (i'll have to let you know what i think) but my 82nd is a tack drivin', squirrel shootin' machine that's tons of fun to shoot. ata is nothing (probably why it shoots great) no problems leading me through the woods chasin' after turkeys. what's the pse's ata 29 or something but add on the cams it's 63.
just depends on you--and what you are using it for, slower arrows are easier to find when you miss.


----------



## Jtherock (Mar 6, 2009)

*Admiral all the way*

I have shot all the top bows from all the companys this year and my pick is the Bowtech Admiral all the way its dead quiet, you verly know you even shot it


----------



## hkbwpro111 (Jul 18, 2005)

*bow*

82nd hands down!


----------



## texasbowhunter9 (Nov 23, 2008)

reezen.... shorter


----------



## HoytFlinger (Jan 26, 2007)

MathewsMan84 said:


> I just recently shot the Reezen and the whole line of BowTechs, i shoot a mathews outback right now and wanted to buy a new Mathews.. went to the bow shop shot the Reezen and it had to *worst handshock i have ever felt*. I was then advised to shot the Admiral, Captain, and 82nd by bowtech, i also shot the iceman from diamond/bowtech. I ordered the new Admiral. Good luck with your decision!


Mine has no more than any other bow out there. Guess I was lucky.


----------



## Carolina Hunter (Feb 8, 2009)

buckkiller93 said:


> the bowtechs lead the way like what he said the reezen is just junk never liked it way top much hand shock. if you looking at a matthews look straight at pse cause thats where the yget there designs at look at the pse x force then the matthews monster they look damn near close. the only downer on the 82nd air born is the a2a. good luck if i was you i would go with the admiral or the general from last year for bowtech if you want a small framed bow but the 82nd air born is mint and the speed..... it speaks for its self my buddy bought one not to long ago and he is shootin 60# 350 grain arrow and is getting around 315 or higher it might ever be 320


well we see who dosent like Mathews.always some one has to bash em :thumbs_do.........Any way Mathews, Bowtechs and Hoyts all seem to be awesome bows to me just recently got to shoot a Hoyt and loved it. Just get the one that feels right to you.:thumbs_up


----------



## doeeater (Dec 2, 2008)

I am not a one brand guy. But I have owned a 82nd and loved the feel of that bow and long range groups where awesome. I played with the reezen for a bit and just did not like it. I felt a vibe in the bow and and mathews fixed it with there new dampers. But even after that I didn't like it. On monday I got a call from the shop, they told me they got one monster in. And I gladly tried it out. I can't totaly give everybody my real feel on this bow cuz it was 10 pounds to heavy and two inches two long. But I can tell someday down the road I will own one. Mathews makes nice bows and so does bowtech. And all the others. Go try out all the bows you are interested in and don't let the shops hurry you into a 2 shot what you think deal. Shoot the hell out of it its your money. 
Good luck.


----------



## mbeach21 (Sep 13, 2005)

I have shot my friends 82nd airborn and when the bow breaks over i feel like im going to break the string it beaks over so hard. It shoots good but i could not live with that hard break over. I own a mathews reezen and it breaks over a little harder than my outback did but i wouldnt trade it for nothing. I have shot 3 three-D shoots with it and have done well. Mathews makes a good bow.


----------



## beararcher72 (Nov 18, 2007)

I was disapointed with the reezen i thought it would have been faster than it was and it does have a noticible hand shock. I'd stick with the 82nd.


----------



## Hoosierflogger (Jan 14, 2009)

This is kind of a weird question.
The two bows are not even similar.
It's like asking, Should I buy a Chevrolet pick up or a Suzuki ATV?

That being said,Given these two choices, I would choose the 82nd hands down.

If I were in the market for a one cam I think the DXT is a much nicer bow than the reezen.


----------



## swmthunter (Feb 12, 2009)

i am not a fanboy eather so no accusations there (see my sig) however i think the handshock on the reezen is very minimal, with the new stabilizers they have it is virtually nothing and it seems fine to me, shoot all and get what you like though, dont let others decide for you


----------



## Hoosierflogger (Jan 14, 2009)

swmthunter said:


> i am not a fanboy eather so no accusations there (see my sig) however i think the handshock on the reezen is very minimal, with the new stabilizers they have it is virtually nothing and it seems fine to me, shoot all and get what you like though, dont let others decide for you


I agree, the little add on barbell thingy (that's technical lingo) makes all the difference in the reezen.

That being said, I still stand by my assessment that the DXT is a nicer unit.


----------



## willevan (Mar 8, 2007)

Both are great bows I have 2 friends that each had a 82nd and liked it and one has a general and the other has a new reezen once he got an sts and the new dampener he wasn't happy with the reezen now he loves it. Everybody is diffrent go to a shop that has bows shoot some arrows back to back with each and see which one you like. You can't go wrong with either.


----------



## brandon102280 (Jan 24, 2009)

Carolina Hunter said:


> well we see who dosent like Mathews.always some one has to bash em :thumbs_do.........Any way Mathews, Bowtechs and Hoyts all seem to be awesome bows to me just recently got to shoot a Hoyt and loved it. Just get the one that feels right to you.:thumbs_up


Yep +1 Hoyt,Mathews,Bowtech, Whatever feels the best for you
I bought the Reezen because I like the way it shot and felt :thumbs_up


----------



## iawoody2 (May 24, 2007)

Just to make sure, do yourself a favor and try the Hoyt AlphaMax.
Woody


----------



## GoWestYoungMan (Jan 30, 2007)

*Reezen 7.0*

I shot the 82nd, Reezen and DXT. My favorite was the DXT but the DL was too short. Reezen edged out the 82nd as I was not crazy about the sharp wall during the draw. I ended up ordering a Reezen 7.0 as it had a smoother draw and letting down the 82nd nearly rips your shoulder out. That said, I shot the 82nd real well and it had nearly zero hand shock and it was blazing fast!!

You have to go out and shoot as many as you can!


----------



## MULIES4EVER (Feb 18, 2009)

I cannot comment on bowtech as I have not shot them. I went out and shot the alphamax and the reezon side by side. I have always been a Mathews fan but honestly the alphamax was a smoother shooting bow but just barely. I still bought the reezon and am thrilled by it. This handshock thing is a little overdone. We need to give that a rest. I shoot my reezon everyday and handshock is so minimal it isnt even worth mentioning. That being said the alpha max is a great bow and worth looking at.


----------



## cporter03 (Sep 4, 2007)

Well I went and bought the Reezen 6.5 a wek ago Saturday. Set the bow up andd on the third shot it jumped the top string suppressor and did that about every other shot.I called Bob Jenkins at Mathews and he told me to loosen the top suppressor arm push it toward the string,hold and retorque the screws. Tried that and it still jumped the suppressor. Called him again and he said he would senda new style top suppressor.It came in the mail,installed it. And guess what it still jumps the suppressor.Now he want me to send the bow to Mathews with the rest installed and tape an arrow to the bow. I guess they are going to see for theirselves what I'm telling them. I think the limbs are to weak at the axles and are cocking sideways at each shot. We'll see what happens.I think if they can't resolve the matter this time.I'm goid to ask for my money back. I'll keep you all posted as of what happens.


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

if you want speed go with a 82nd. if you want shootablilty go with a reezen. if you want both go with a 101st if you dont mind shooting a year old model bow.


----------

